# Omosessualità latente?



## Old Asia70 (10 Novembre 2008)

*Omosessualità latente?*

Buongiorno a tutti e ben trovati. Mi affaccio al Forum da qualche tempo per leggervi, ma è la prima volta che scrivo. La questione è particolare, spero di riuscire a trasmettervi le mie sensazioni e i miei dubbi e di ricevere i vostri pareri spassionati. Se vi servissero elementi aggiuntivi per farvi un'opinione, non esitate a chiedere.
Vengo al punto: da qualche tempo sto maturando il dubbio che il mio compagno possa essere gay. Che la sua sia un'omosessualità latente, mai dichiarata nemmeno a se stesso. Sono praticamente certa che non abbia mai avuto rapporti sessuali con altri uomini, proprio per questo temo che, se i miei sospetti dovessero essere fondati e un giorno lui dovesse prenderne atto, nella nostra vita succederebbe il finimondo. Certo, da un lato c'è il dubbio, dall'altro la possibilità che queste siano solo mie paranoie, proprio per questo cerco un confronto esterno.
Qualcosa su di noi: stiamo insieme da quasi 3 anni, conviviamo. Lui ha 10 anni meno di me. Io sono felicemente separata (ottimi rapporti col mio ex) dopo un matrimonio durato a lungo e iniziato forse troppo presto. Io e il mio compagno abbiamo parlato di sposarci quando otterrò il divorzio. Lo amo, mi ama, e fin qui tutto ok.
Allora perchè questo dubbio? Mah, tante cose, un mosaico che si compone pian piano, non so nemmeno se sarò in grado di spiegare. Proverò a darvene qualche tassello.
Intanto lui è uno che ha quelle che a me sembrano "componenti femminili" molto spiccate. Alcune non nego che siano molto affascinanti, altre meno. E' sensibile, romantico, ma anche un pò piagnone, capriccioso e gran "primadonna". E' un pò narciso, molto creativo, nelle questioni pratiche è un vero disastro.
Quando l'ho conosciuto aveva 25 anni, mi ha raccontato di aver avuto poche relazioni prima di me. E' stato a letto con 5 donne, più qualche "sbaciucchiamento" con qualche altra. E questo nonostante sono certa che le occasioni non gli siano mai mancate: è un bel ragazzo, dall'aspetto intrigante (alto, visino perfetto, capelli lunghi), io stessa noto che ha un forte ascendente sulle donne. Inoltre fa il musicista, e soprattutto prima era sempre in giro per concerti, inutile dire che in questi casi le occasioni si sprecano.
Ma il punto non è questo: in questi tempi di sesso massificato, solo 5 relazioni sessualmente complete a 25 anni forse possono sembrare poche, ma io credo che siano comunque normali, considerando poi com'è schivo lui. Il vero punto è *come* si è vissuto queste relazioni. Mai una *vera* relazione, solo storie che si sono limitate al sesso e poco più. Con queste donne non è mai uscito una volta a cena, per andare a cinema, niente di niente. Non ha mai avuto una qualche sorta di "fidanzatina", nemmeno da adolescente.
Se poi vogliamo andare più sull'intimo, mi ha raccontato di non aver mai baciato una donna "lì" prima di me (con me lo fa, ok), come se gli desse fastidio. In compenso apprezzava molto che loro lo facessero a lui, ma lui niente. Da parte sua, penetrazione con preservativo e stop. Nemmeno ci ha mai dormito, con queste donne.
A volte ho addirittura l'impressione che sia leggermente misogino, che, tolta la sottoscritta, le donne gli stiano fondamentalmente un pò sulle scatole.
In compenso aveva ed ha legami di amicizia molto forti con uomini.
A causa di uno di questi, nei primi tempi della nostra relazione rischiammo addirittura di lasciarci, perchè il tipo si era intromesso in modo assurdo e invadente fra noi, e lui lo lasciava fare. Poi con questo "amico" lui ha rotto, e io non starò a dilungarmi su un episodio ormai vecchio, ma ricordo ancora che quando mi parlava di questa amicizia e della sua stima per questo soggetto (veramente poco stimabile, in realtà) gli brillavano gli occhi.
Poi ci sono altri piccoli episodi, forse sciocchezze, o forse no.
Ad esempio, quando traslocammo nella nostra casa, in mezzo agli scatoloni sbirciai un pò fra le sue cose e che ti trovo? Non una sola foto di ragazze, non lui in atteggiamenti dolci con qualche fanciulla, niente. Ma in compenso foto goliardiche di una vecchia gita con amici, lui che fa finta di "slinguarsi" con un amico e altre foto con i loro santi sederini (si può scrivere culi?) e con gli aggeggi belli in vista. Di queste gli chiesi conto, ridendo mi rispose che erano ragazzate da gita scolastica. Il chè ci sta anche, per carità, però..... Se almeno avessi trovato anche solo una sua foto abbracciato a qualche ragazzina, forse anche le altre foto mi sarebbero sembrate meno strane, a voi no?
Scusate se mi sono dilungata, ma stiamo parlando di quello che per ora è soltanto un dubbio, e volevo rendervelo il meglio possibile.
Che cosa ne pensate?
Grazie fin da ora a chi mi risponderà!
Asia


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia che strumento suona?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

ciao asia e benvenuta.
ma tra voi il sesso com'è?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao asia e benvenuta.
> ma tra voi il sesso com'è?


una sinfonia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













chiedoscusa chiedoscusa.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Benvenuta Asia!
non trovo che a 25 anni 5 relazioni siano poche...
mi accodo  a Brugola: come vivete il sesso fra voi?


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Asia*

Sinceramente, da quel che scrivi mi pare sia pochino il materiale per dare la patente di gay ad un ragazzo... goliardate da foto adamitiche i ragazzi ne hanno sempre fatte, sono di dubbio gusto ma fanno parte di una serie di sceneggiate al maschile piuttosto diffuse.
L'affetto per un ragazzo, specie se a te sta sui cosiddetti, e perfino se lo giudichi immeritevole, non denunzia omosessualità.
Credo che per questa valutazione serva ben altro, specie in questa società in cui il culto estetico e la cura della persona ha ragiunto livelli a volte imbarazzanti...
Non so che dirti, certo é che se tu in un ragazzo che ha tante qualità senti così forte il dubbio della sua inclinazione sessuale, fortse sarebbe il caso che tu ne parlassi serenamente e pacatamente con lui. In fondo potrebbe anche avere spiegazioni, sempre che necessitino, che a te sfuggono, e può perfino essere che eventuali foto con donne, se ne aveva, le abbia eliminate proprio per non creare quei problemi che, sostanzialmente le foto fra amici non dovrebbero porre.
Ripeto per me il dialogo é la cosa migliore e se hai questi dubbio devi chiarirli... dici che hai dieci anni più di lui, quindi é il caso che tu sia convinta che questa scelta sia veramente rispondente alle tue aspettative; sarebbe spiacevole che tu contraesse un secondo matrimonio con presupposti dubbiosi.
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sinceramente, da quel che scrivi mi pare sia pochino il materiale per dare la patente di gay ad un ragazzo... goliardate da foto adamitiche i ragazzi ne hanno sempre fatte, sono di dubbio gusto ma fanno parte di una serie di sceneggiate al maschile piuttosto diffuse.
> L'affetto per un ragazzo, specie se a te sta sui cosiddetti, e perfino se lo giudichi immeritevole, non denunzia omosessualità.
> Credo che per questa valutazione serva ben altro, specie in questa società in cui il culto estetico e la cura della persona ha ragiunto livelli a volte imbarazzanti...
> Non so che dirti, certo é che se tu in un ragazzo che ha tante qualità senti così forte il dubbio della sua inclinazione sessuale, fortse sarebbe il caso che tu ne parlassi serenamente e pacatamente con lui. In fondo potrebbe anche avere spiegazioni, sempre che necessitino, che a te sfuggono, e può perfino essere che eventuali foto con donne, se ne aveva, le abbia eliminate proprio per non creare quei problemi che, sostanzialmente le foto fra amici non dovrebbero porre.
> ...


concordo bene o male su su tutto, ma forse è meglio che non ne parli mai direttamente con lui.
Se non fosse gay, come non credo che sia, il solo fatto di confessare a lui di avere un dubbio simile è una bella mina alle fondamente del rapporto.

Continua ad indagare....


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Benvenuta Asia!
> non trovo che a 25 anni 5 relazioni siano poche...
> mi accodo  a Brugola: come vivete il sesso fra voi?


Benvenuta Asia.
Mi accodo anch'io alla domanda.


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Seriamente*

Gay magari no....però qualche indizio..sulla bisessualità....c'è tutto!!


----------



## Old fay (10 Novembre 2008)

Gli indizi sono veramente pochi. Ciò non toglie che molto spesso in un dubbio si insinui la verità, anche perchè nulla di più facile che un uomo possa essere omosessuale latente, e non abbia ilcoraggio di uscire allo scoperto. Di solito un sintomo classico è la preferenza di rapporti anali, qualcuno dirà...a me piace il @@@@ e non per qusto sono gay, ok, ma la mia esperienza mi insenga che spesso è così. L'omosessuale latente si riempie di donne e non ne ama nessuna, lo fa per ostentare la sua finta virilità dedita alle donne. Perchè si nasconde? Lo sappiamo bene, condizioni sociali, lavorative, familiari, spesso si sposa perchè deve farlo, in modo da rendere tutti felici...di solito esce, se mai lo fa, allo scoperto in tarda età. SONO STATA CHIARA? Baci!


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Gli indizi sono veramente pochi. Ciò non toglie che molto spesso in un dubbio si insinui la verità, anche perchè nulla di più facile che un uomo possa essere omosessuale latente, e non abbia ilcoraggio di uscire allo scoperto. Di solito un sintomo classico è la preferenza di rapporti anali, qualcuno dirà...a me piace il @@@@ e non per qusto sono gay, ok, ma la mia esperienza mi insenga che spesso è così. L'omosessuale latente si riempie di donne e non ne ama nessuna, lo fa per ostentare la sua finta virilità dedita alle donne. Perchè si nasconde? Lo sappiamo bene, condizioni sociali, lavorative, familiari, spesso si sposa perchè deve farlo, in modo da rendere tutti felici...di solito esce, se mai lo fa, allo scoperto in tarda età. *SONO STATA CHIARA? *Baci!


Vuoi metterci il nome e cognome?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   scherzo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

*ot piu' o meno*

i maggiori interpreti di musica barocca sono omossessuali , o quantomeno hanno degli atteggiamenti inequivocabili..o come diceva oscuro magari bisex...almeno esteriormente..e nei gesti, nei modi porsi..trovo questo aspetto molto interessante quanto affascinate,  se avessi tempo e magari competenze mediche che non ho vorrei capirci di piu'.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i maggiori interpreti di musica barocca sono omossessuali , o quantomeno hanno degli atteggiamenti inequivocabili..o come diceva oscuro magari bisex...almeno esteriormente..e nei gesti, nei modi porsi..trovo questo aspetto molto interessante quanto affascinate,  se avessi tempo e magari competenze mediche che non ho vorrei capirci di piu'.


Farinelli non lo era  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anche se era stato fozato allo ZAC


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2008)

*Micio*

L'amore non ha sesso...si dice....!!


----------



## Old Asia70 (10 Novembre 2008)

Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
In realtà lui non suona, canta (ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).
Ebbene si, forse gli elementi sono pochini, ma il dubbio resta.
Anch'io penso che 5 storie a 25 anni siano (o almeno dovrebbero essere) nella media, ma come dicevo non è tanto il "quanto", ma il "come".
Perchè mai una relazione vera e propria?
Perchè certe "pratiche" lo infastidivano?
Personalmente, trovo strano, oltre che molto egoista, un uomo che accetta sesso orale dalle donne ma non ci pensa nemmeno a praticarlo. Ad esempio.
E poi c'è questa sua scarsa stima per le donne in generale che a me fa molto arrabbiare, fra il resto.
Ho alcuni amici gay che invece proprio con le donne sono stra in sintonia, quindi il dubbio non si porrebbe, però vi dico come la vedo io: ho idea che questa sua "antipatia" per le donne potrebbe derivare dal fatto che inconsciamente lui attribuisce proprio alle donne la colpa di non potersi vivere la sua vera sessualità. Del tipo: per il solo fatto di esistere, le donne gli impediscono di venire allo scoperto, poichè la società e i cavolo di retaggi impongono come "giusta" la relazione etero, ecc ecc.
Non lo dite: questa è psicologia spicciola e lo riconosco, però è un mio tarlo e dovevo dirvelo..
Grazie ancora, tornerò prestissimo a leggervi!
Asia


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> ?
> Personalmente, trovo strano, oltre che molto egoista, un uomo che accetta sesso orale dalle donne ma non ci pensa nemmeno a praticarlo. Ad esempio.


bhè..ci sono tante donne che si fanno fare sesso orale ma non si sognano di farlo..
cmq che a 25 anni ci siano state solo storie e nessuna relazione non è così strano.


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
> Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
> Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
> In realtà lui non suona, canta (ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).
> ...



Un'amica è stata con un tipo che faceva qualunque cosa a letto, eccetto il sesso orale, lui diceva che non lo sopportava. Quindi uno che non lo fa non è gay, sono gusti, anche se non rispecchiano quelli della stragrande maggioranza delle persone. Forse a te impressiona il fatto che sia, a quanto ho capito, un tantino effeminato. O forse ha davvero tendenze.
Ti ha mai chiesto sesso a tre con un altro uomo?
Non mi spingo oltre, mi sa che questa discussione la si dovrebbe spostare in AMORE e SESSO. O magari continuo in privato, penso non si possa scendere nei dettagli, o no???


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
> Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
> Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
> In realtà lui non suona, canta (ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).
> ...


Io non valuterei eccessivamente "strano" il non aver praticato il cunnilinguus con donne con cui non ha raggiunto un certo "affiatamento" su un piano diverso da quello sessuale.

Dalla descrizione direi che è più che altro timido, che faccia fatica a lasciarsi andare e se lo ha fatto con te...ben venga no? 
Significa che, al di là del sesso, ha raggiunto proprio con te una certa maturità anche sessuale (probabilmente anche la differenza di età e la tua maggior esperienza son state una componente importante in questo) che prima non aveva.

Guarderei più a questo aspetto (come lui vede TE realmente, se come "nave scuola"-non con accezione negativa eh...- a cui affidarsi senza timori) che alle altre "sensazioni" che il suo atteggiamento in generale ti da...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

ma ragazzi, state scherzando???
non ci vedo nulla di male a non voler fare cunnilingus a una donna...
ci son cose che piacciono e altre no.


----------



## ranatan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
> Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
> Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
> In realtà lui non suona, canta (ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).
> ...


Ciao.
Anche io non trovo così strano che a 25 anni abbia avuro poche esperienze.
In quanto alle foto che hai trovato, credo sia come ha detto lui, una goliardata.
Fra uomini speso si instaurano delle amicizie e delle complicità fortissime, io li invidio molto.
Mio marito per esempio ha anche lui foto in cui fa lo scemo con un suo amico e fingono di baciarsi (periodo del liceo). 
Con uno di questi poi c'è un'amicizia secolare e strettissima, si sentono tutti i giorni e almeno una volta a ìlla settmana si vedono per una birra.
In passato scherzavo dicendogli che era più carino con lui che con me.
Ma da qui a pensare all'omossesualità ne corre. 
Un saluto


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> *Anche io non trovo così strano che a 25 anni abbia avuro poche esperienze.*
> In quanto alle foto che hai trovato, credo sia come ha detto lui, una goliardata.
> Fra uomini speso si instaurano delle amicizie e delle complicità fortissime, io li invidio molto.
> ...


Neppure io ho avuto tutti questi uomini come possa sembrare. 
Non mi sembra strano, sono molto esigente.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Se la vostra relazione sessuale è strepitosa non vedo quale sia il problema allora.

Trovi insostenibile il fatto che lui non desideri praticare alcuni gesti?

Ognuno la vive-la propria sessualità- attraverso i gesti che gli danno maggior piacere..che problema c'è?

o è trepitoso come lo hai definito tu...oppure è frustrante per te questa mancanza che consideri grave...e allora ragionaiamo su questo e non su idee confuse.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farinelli non lo era
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi riferivo ad interpreti contemporanei Mari.

ad esecutori di musica barocca.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ragazzi, state scherzando???
> non ci vedo nulla di male a non voler fare cunnilingus a una donna...
> ci son cose che piacciono e altre no.


 

ti piacciono le sculacciate a te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Patonzola, sto scherzando eh...a me no

	
	
		
		
	


	






a brugola mi sa di si... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  le legnate pero'


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*domanda*

Vorrei io porre una domanda.... vuoi sapere se é gay i bisex per avere conferma dei tuoi dubbi o perché in quel casoi il vostro rapporto andrebbe rivisto o, magari, chiuso???
Sai credo che sia il solo ed unico nocciolo del contendere!
Bruja


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a brugola mi sa di si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un cunnilingus non costa troppo e molto produce.
arricchisce chi lo riceve senza impoverire chi lo dona...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei io porre una domanda.... vuoi sapere se é gay i bisex per avere conferma dei tuoi dubbi o perché in quel casoi il vostro rapporto andrebbe rivisto o, magari, chiuso???
> Sai credo che sia il solo ed unico nocciolo del contendere!
> Bruja


 

credo anche io sia questo il problem....ma forse non ha voglia di saperlo...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un cunnilingus non costa troppo e molto produce.
> arricchisce chi lo riceve senza impoverire chi lo dona...
















che donna generosa che sei...

a basso costo


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che donna generosa che sei...
> 
> a basso costo


ehm...veramente io lo riceverei eh??


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

teoricamente, teoricamente dico, anime vipere, ho sempre accarezzato l'idea che se me ne dovesse capità uno bisex non sarei gelosa...

ma mi sa che una palla che mi racconto.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ehm...veramente io lo riceverei eh??


eh..si--l'ho capito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





belle, brave, generose,intelligenti senza richieste onerose..insomma..na cuccagna per chi si accolla


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti piacciono le sculacciate a te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè? qualche sculacciata nel mentre non la rifiuto ( non via fette di pelle di culo, lo preciso perchè brugola piomberà qui come un condor 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? qualche sculacciata nel mentre non la rifiuto ( non via fette di pelle di culo, lo preciso perchè brugola piomberà qui come un condor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non a 5 dita con la rincorsa dal muro insomma


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

*oh madonnina*



Asudem ha detto:


> bhè? qualche sculacciata nel mentre non la rifiuto ( non via fette di pelle di culo, lo preciso perchè brugola piomberà qui come un condor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un c a z z otto nei denti va bene uguaglio??


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia, Benvenuta, ti rispondo di pancia, ho letto solo il tuo messaggio.

Io ho idea tu questo ragazzo (i cui tratti sono perfettamente maschili....mi sembra) non lo ami. E' carino, ma non ti prende.

Secondo me l'ottimo rapporto con l'ex non andava interrotto, ci voleva un pizzico di impegno in piu' (forse, ovviamente non conosco il contesto!).

Insomma, tu vuoi un uomo, non un ragazzo, e per il musicista mi sa è arrivata la data di scadenza...!

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi riferivo ad interpreti *contemporanei* Mari.
> 
> ad *esecutori **di musica barocca.*


Ah! 

OK.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Neppure io ho avuto tutti questi uomini come possa sembrare.
> Non mi sembra strano, sono molto esigente.


 
io sono a livelli pre - ottocenteschi. Ma il mondo lo conosco, ahimé.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
> Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
> Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
> In realtà lui non suona, canta (*ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).*


*ma anche no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*



> Non lo dite: questa è psicologia spicciola e lo riconosco, però è un mio tarlo e dovevo dirvelo..
> Grazie ancora, tornerò prestissimo a leggervi!
> Asia


Asia, ma perché ti affanni a "tarlarti"?! (come le maglie di cachemire lasciate nei cassetti troppo a lungo).

Non va. Mollalo. Forse troppo giovane ti sei impegnata, e poi ti sei (forse troppo avventatamente) disimpegnata.

Ora, non è che uno costruisca qualcosa con un uomo che non sa nemmeno andare al cinema con la fidanzatina. Mi pare ovvio.

Tu vuoi qualcosa d'altro, e allora molla il musicista e cercatelo!


Besos!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *ma anche no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come fai a dirlo con così pochi elementi??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione!
> Sono di fretta, ma le prime risposte ve le devo assolutamente.
> Il sesso fra di noi è strepitoso.
> In realtà lui non suona, canta (ok ok, aspetto battute sulle prove microfono).
> ...


no.
assolutamente.

semmai questa cosa ha origine dal contesto/educazione ricevuta ed al rapporto con la madre.

Niente a che vedere con i gay....


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *ma anche no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi pare un consiglio eccessivo, estremo e altisonante.

Non leggo nello scritto della nostra amica che non ami il suo lui o altro, ha dei dubbi, leciti o meno, che una volta risolti lascerebbero il tempo che trovano.

Al contrario io insisto nel dire di godersi il rapporto con lui senza seghe mentali, se fosse gay se ne sarebbe già accorta non per piccoli banali indizi ma per cose più corpose.

Un'ultima nota: il sesso orale non piace a tutti gli uomini, alcuni provano un senso di profondo fastidio per gli odori-sapori che interagiscono.

Questo non significa essere gay....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Dall'alto della mia estrema altisonanza, esiterei a risposarmi (dopo aver già ciuccato un primo lungo matrimonio) con una persona che non mi convince affatto (e quando lei dice che non le piace come lui considera le donne - lei compresa, intuisco - dice una cosa pesante, al di là e ben OLTRE la sua gayezza o meno!)

Poi la vita è della nostra amica, liberissima di tenersi per sempre tutti i tarli mentali che vuole!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma come fai a dirlo con così pochi elementi??


 
l'ho detto, di pancia.

Di pancia è la mia sensazione. Che lei non sia né così innamorata, né così fiduciosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi pare un consiglio eccessivo, estremo e altisonante.
> 
> Non leggo nello scritto della nostra amica che non ami il suo lui o altro, ha dei dubbi, leciti o meno, che una volta risolti lascerebbero il tempo che trovano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

a me sembra un uomo come tanti


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

infatti. Non, ahime', dei piu' interessanti (l'afasia emotiva personalmente la trovo molto allontananate)


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no.
> assolutamente.
> 
> semmai questa cosa ha origine dal contesto/educazione ricevuta ed al rapporto con la madre.
> ...


 concordo.
la presunta omosessualità è solo una delle diffidenze (dal mio punto di vista infondate).


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*già*



Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra un uomo come tanti


Un uomo come tanti e con la data di scadenza prossima.
Lei sta cercando in lui risposte a dubbi che hanno altra matrice...
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Ecco, appunto.

Mi ritiro nella mia estrema altisonanza. Se la nostra amica vuole elaborare un po' di piu' le "sue" necessità invece che di dar del gay a lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Novembre 2008)

Io sposterei l'attenzione da lui a te.
Perché è finito il tuo primo matrimonio?
Perché hai scelto un uomo più giovane e che TU definisci effemminato?
Sei tu che non ami la mascolinità?


----------



## Old Becco (11 Novembre 2008)

A me sta storia dell'omosessualità latente non va proprio giù. Io credo che in 25 anni se ti piacciono gli uomini te ne accorgi. E se non ti piacciono le donne non ti fai 5 relazioni neppure se sono cose tiepidine tiepidine. 
Bisogna anche ammettere che nell'esistenza delle persone il sesso e le relazioni amorose possono anche acquistare una dimensione diversa da caso a caso. Mica siamo tutti e tutte portate allo stesso modo e nella stessa quantità per il sesso e l'amore.
Se poi il tipo in questione ha anche una intensa vita artistica la cosa è ancor più comprensibile. Non mi dilungo su un tema che conosco poco ma sono propenso a credere che l'impegno emotivo dell'applicazione artistica di un musicista lo possa anche distogliere dalle relazioni. E questo spiega anche la spiccata sensibilità del soggetto, che la nostra Asia chiama "piagnoneria".
Poi Asia ci dovrebbe spiegare perchè sarebbe così felice di trovare fra le sue cose i cimeli di altre storie. Magari lui ha, molto delicatamente e rispettosamente fatto sparire le tracce. Non è che magari l'omosessualità latente è proprio quella di Asia? (non ti offendere eh!) fra l'altro che paura devi avere di una omosessualità del tuo compagno? Non c'è nessun "finimondo" da fare accadere, si chiude e basta,  ma anche la differenza di età fra voi due potrebbe essere un segnale di un equilibrio  personale non proprio consolidato.
E poi io credo che se vuoi rendere un buon servizio a lui, a te e alla verità, non ti rimane che chiedergli se non si sente attratto dai maschi.
Ciao


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

Io credo che tu ti debba fidare del tuo istinto. Secondo me le tue sensazioni non troppo chiare nascono da dati concreti che altri utenti qui minimizzano. Le goliardate esibizionistiche (mica tutti le hanno fatte), il legame infantile che ha con le amicizie maschili, una tendenza alla passività e al saper vivere anche senza donne.
Qualcuno ha parlato di educazione e di indagare il rapporto con la madre: non sono esperta ma credo che sia un punto chiave, perchè pare sia una componente importante per l'orientamento sessuale da adulti (come tutte le influenze e esperienze, in particolare, ma con la madre ci si relaziona prima). 
Io stessa considero gli uomini infantili poco virili. Per esempio (non so se c'entra) è poco virile anche un mio amico che ci prova con tutte, ma veramente tutte: conosce una, si lancia subito in abbracci calorosi, baci affettuosi, fa il brillante, la tenta... poi però si ferma all'improvviso e confessa di non aver mai avuto un rapporto completo... ha 40 anni! E quindi le fa fuggire...E' gay? Forse. Di sicuro è mammone perchè lo so. 
Comunque il tuo è più giovane.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Io credo che tu ti debba fidare del tuo istinto. Secondo me le tue sensazioni non troppo chiare nascono da dati concreti che altri utenti qui minimizzano. Le goliardate esibizionistiche (mica tutti le hanno fatte), il legame infantile che ha con le amicizie maschili, una tendenza alla passività e al saper vivere anche senza donne.
> *Qualcuno ha parlato di educazione e di indagare il rapporto con la madre*: non sono esperta ma credo che sia un punto chiave, perchè pare sia una componente importante per l'orientamento sessuale da adulti (come tutte le influenze e esperienze, in particolare, ma con la madre ci si relaziona prima).
> Io stessa considero gli uomini infantili poco virili. Per esempio (non so se c'entra) è poco virile anche un mio amico che ci prova con tutte, ma veramente tutte: conosce una, si lancia subito in abbracci calorosi, baci affettuosi, fa il brillante, la tenta... poi però si ferma all'improvviso e confessa di non aver mai avuto un rapporto completo... ha 40 anni! E quindi le fa fuggire...E' gay? Forse. Di sicuro è mammone perchè lo so.
> Comunque il tuo è più giovane.


io, l'ho detto io.

e quoto il tuo intervento.
Non penso sia gay, ma qualche problemino forse c'è.


----------



## Old Asia70 (11 Novembre 2008)

*ecchime!*

Ciao a tutti, volevo intervenire prima ma causa lavoro non ce l'ho fatta. Ora è un pò difficile riprendere il filo di tutti i vostri interventi, ma proverò almeno a fermare qualche punto saliente.
Dunque.... il mio matrimonio: è finito tutt'altro che in fretta. In realtà già da anni era una relazione "bianca"... grandi affetto, stima, amicizia, ma nessuna intimità, niente sesso, niente attrazione, niente di niente. Al mio ex marito volevo e voglio tutt'ora il bene immenso che si può volere a un fratello, a un grande amico, ma tutto il resto si era già esaurito naturalmente e da tanto tempo. La rottura - per quanto difficile visti i tanti anni passati insieme - è stata solo una normale conseguenza dello stato di cose. Ora siamo semplicemente rimasti i grandi amici che, del resto, eravamo sempre stati.
Lui, il mio musicista, è il mio grande amore. Verso il traguardo degli anta, credevo di aver già, nel mio piccolo, conosciuto un pò tutto quello che la vita può offrire in termini di sentimenti, dalle passioncine giovanili al legame profondo che mi ha legato a mio marito. Addirittura credevo che fosse "normale" un grande affetto ma senza nessun batticuore. Mi dicevo che le passioni passano, che i legami che restano sono quelli più solidi e senza troppe smanie passionali. Con lui invece ho scoperto che una relazione può essere davvero completa, sotto tutti i punti di vista: affetto, amore, passione, attrazione, condivisione, batticuore, tutto quanto. E' il grande amore, l'ho incontrato e non ho voluto lasciarlo più. Ho capito subito che eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra, e questo mi ha fatto superare anche le remore sulla nostra differenza d'età.
Tutto questo ve lo dico nel tentativo di dare maggior completezza al quadro, perchè mi rendo conto che "ritagliando" il discorso solo attorno al mio dubbio posso aver generato dei malintesi.
Tornando in discorso: a caldo posso dire che credo che Becco e Dolcenera abbiano colto alcuni punti salienti di aspetti diversi.
Quello che dice Becco è verissimo, lui è totalmente assorbito dalla musica fin da quando era ragazzino e spesso me lo dice: mentre gli altri andavano a "limonare", io ero in sala prove.
Dolcenera ha invece colto alcuni aspetti salienti e ha saputo dirli meglio di me: "legame infantile con le amicizie" e "tendenza alla passività" solo lati molto suoi, anche se devo precisare che con me è cambiato molto. Riguardo alla passività, peraltro, ho una mia interpretazione: credo che sia una conseguenza del suo narcisismo. Credo che essere stato così passivo con le donne che ha avuto prima di me, fosse una diretta conseguenza del suo forte ego. Del tipo: "sei fortunata per il semplice fatto che sono qui, quindi adorami!" Naturalmente sto esagerando solo per rendere meglio l'idea per iscritto, ma fondamentalmente il concetto è un pò questo, perchè narciso e un pò viziato lui lo è davvero. Magari vi sembro troppo severa con lui, io mi limito a dire che nessuno è perfetto..
In sostanza, lo amo da pazzi, ma c'è qualcosa della sua sessualità che continua a sfuggirmi...
Ora devo scappare e temo di aver fatto un gran casino scrivendo di fretta, tornerò dopo con più calma.
Grazie a tutti, siete una vera fonte di riflessione!
Un abbraccio
Asia


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*mah...*

Mi sa che abbiamo la perfetta descrizione di un amore immaturo che vive nella stasi della sua immaturità.
Non voglio fare psicologia spicciola e neppure filosofeggiare... quindi sarò sintetica.
La vedo dura... o si accetta lo status quo o sarà molto difficile operare cambiamenti, qui siamo sul piano della caratterialità, non in quella del rapporto sentimentale. E' come voler tagliare un sasso con una forbice.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo intervenire prima ma causa lavoro non ce l'ho fatta. Ora è un pò difficile riprendere il filo di tutti i vostri interventi, ma proverò almeno a fermare qualche punto saliente.
> Dunque....* il mio matrimonio: è finito tutt'altro che in fretta. In realtà già da anni era una relazione "bianca"... grandi affetto, stima, amicizia, ma nessuna intimità, niente sesso, niente attrazione, niente di niente*. Al mio ex marito volevo e voglio tutt'ora il bene immenso che si può volere a un fratello, a un grande amico, ma tutto il resto si era già esaurito naturalmente e da tanto tempo. La rottura - per quanto difficile visti i tanti anni passati insieme - è stata solo una normale conseguenza dello stato di cose. Ora siamo semplicemente rimasti i grandi amici che, del resto, eravamo sempre stati.
> Lui, il mio musicista, è il mio grande amore. *Verso il traguardo degli anta, credevo di aver già, nel mio piccolo, conosciuto un pò tutto quello che la vita può offrire* in termini di sentimenti, dalle passioncine giovanili al legame profondo che mi ha legato a mio marito. Addirittura credevo che fosse "normale" un grande affetto ma senza nessun batticuore. Mi dicevo che le passioni passano, che i legami che restano sono quelli più solidi e senza troppe smanie passionali. *Con lui invece ho scoperto che una relazione può essere davvero completa*, sotto tutti i punti di vista: affetto, amore, passione, attrazione, condivisione, batticuore, tutto quanto. E' il grande amore, l'ho incontrato e non ho voluto lasciarlo più. *Ho capito subito che eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra*, e questo mi ha fatto superare anche le remore sulla nostra differenza d'età.
> Tutto questo ve lo dico nel tentativo di dare maggior completezza al quadro, perchè mi rendo conto che "ritagliando" il discorso solo attorno al mio dubbio posso aver generato dei malintesi.
> ...


 Vedi...tu hai avuto un matrimonio in cui non avevi impulsi sessuali...TU non hai provato un forte coinvolgimento solo con un uomo che TU DEFINISCI PASSIVO, NARCISISTA ED EFFEMMINATO... pensaci


----------



## Old sperella (12 Novembre 2008)

Mah .....io non riesco a leggere tra le righe chissà che ....ovvero leggo una donna che ha una sensazione riguardo il suo compagno , che spiega con vari esempi ma non sa definire maggiormente . Esattamente come le sensazioni che si hanno quando si sospetta che l'altro ci tradisce , e all'inziio sono sentori , avvisaglie , non fatti concreti .


----------



## Old Asia70 (14 Novembre 2008)

*effemminato no*

Scusate, ma credo di essermi fatta fraintendere. Urge una precisazione: io non ho mai detto che lui sia "effemminato". Ho detto che ha quelle che io chiamo "componenti caratteriali femminili" molto spiccate. Con queste intendo una certa sensibilità, un certo modo di guardare le cose e di viverle, che genericamente (non mi piace generalizzare, ma è per capirsi) sono più tipiche delle donne che degli uomini, vuoi per carattere, vuoi per retaggi sociali. Come dicevo, è molto sensibile, un pò capriccioso, ha certi suoi "moti" romantici, e così via. Ma nei modi, nel personale, nella fisionomia, è tutt'altro che effemminato.
E' un pò come quando si dice che una donna è "mascolina", o che è "un maschiaccio": in genere s'intende nei modi di affrontare la vita, nel fatto di essere magari molto determinata nel lavoro e nei rapporti, ma questo non esclude affatto che la stessa donna possa essere anche molto femminile.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, e mi rendo conto che forse non sono brava a farlo per iscritto, quindi mi si può fraintendere.
Detto ciò, è vero che anche in questo lui corrisponde perfettamente ai miei gusti: i "machi" con fare da "macho" non mi sono mai piaciuti, ho sempre preferito uomini sensibili e un pò introspettivi, anche per le semplici amicizie.
Dice bene Sperella: la mia è solo una sensazione, e non è facile renderla qui, perchè posso solo farvi degli esempi, magari riportarvi dei fatti che però scevri dal contesto possono risultare sterili..
Del resto scrivendone e leggendo le vostre risposte mi capita di ridimensionare il tutto, fino quasi a esclamare: "Ma che cavolo ho scritto?!? Lui non è affatto gay!" Anche a questo serve il confronto no? Perchè a rimuginare le cose da soli è inevitabile che s'ingigantiscano...
Resta però il fatto che questo dubbio l'ho avuto...
E un'altra precisazione: se anche ci dovesse essere un qualche fondamento nel mio dubbio, non è certo che la cosa mi scandalizzerebbe, figuriamoci. Non mi sono mai preoccupata dei gusti sessuali delle persone che frequento, son tutti fatti loro! Ma in questo caso, il timore è che se lui dovesse accorgersene dopo aver a lungo rinnegato la cosa con se stesso (anche solo di essere bisex), potrebbero esserci gravi ripercussioni sulla nostra vita.
Da qui le mie paure.....
Un abbraccio a tutti!
Asia


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma credo di essermi fatta fraintendere. Urge una precisazione: io non ho mai detto che lui sia "effemminato". Ho detto che ha quelle che io chiamo "componenti caratteriali femminili" molto spiccate. Con queste intendo una certa sensibilità, un certo modo di guardare le cose e di viverle, che genericamente (non mi piace generalizzare, ma è per capirsi) sono più tipiche delle donne che degli uomini, vuoi per carattere, vuoi per retaggi sociali. Come dicevo, è molto sensibile, un pò capriccioso, ha certi suoi "moti" romantici, e così via. Ma nei modi, nel personale, nella fisionomia, è tutt'altro che effemminato.
> E' un pò come quando si dice che una donna è "mascolina", o che è "un maschiaccio": in genere s'intende nei modi di affrontare la vita, nel fatto di essere magari molto determinata nel lavoro e nei rapporti, ma questo non esclude affatto che la stessa donna possa essere anche molto femminile.
> Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, e mi rendo conto che forse non sono brava a farlo per iscritto, quindi mi si può fraintendere.
> Detto ciò, è vero che anche in questo lui corrisponde perfettamente ai miei gusti: i "machi" con fare da "macho" non mi sono mai piaciuti, ho sempre preferito uomini sensibili e un pò introspettivi, anche per le semplici amicizie.
> ...


Riguardo al tipo di scelte che hai fatto (sia nel matreimonio che ora con lui) nessun interrogativo? Nessuna introspezione al riguardo?


----------



## Old Asia70 (14 Novembre 2008)

*Fedigrafo*

Che cosa intendi?
Certo, interrogativi ce ne sono stati, sia sul matrimonio a suo tempo che sul fatto di essermi innamorata di un uomo tanto più giovane.. All'inizio ero piena di paure per questa cosa ma poi, come ho già detto, il mio amore per lui e la nostra sintonia mi hanno fatto superare tutte le paranoie..
Insomma, come forse avrete notato, io sono una che tende a farsi un pò di "seghe mentali" per carattere, ma poi si superano..
O intendevi qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Novembre 2008)

Asia70 ha detto:


> Che cosa intendi?
> Certo, interrogativi ce ne sono stati, sia sul matrimonio a suo tempo che sul fatto di essermi innamorata di un uomo tanto più giovane.. All'inizio ero piena di paure per questa cosa ma poi, come ho già detto, il mio amore per lui e la nostra sintonia mi hanno fatto superare tutte le paranoie..
> Insomma, come forse avrete notato, io sono una che tende a farsi un pò di "seghe mentali" per carattere, ma poi si superano..
> O intendevi qualcosa in particolare?


Se rileggi i vari interventi, vedrai che veniva sottolineato che in fondo sia nel matrimonio che nell'attuale rapporto hai scelto un tipo di affettività "particolare"...quasi "amicale" da un certo punto di vista (anche se poi hai detto che con l'attuale sessualmente è tutto ok)...un qualcosa di abbastanza "controllabile" emotivamente...


----------



## Old Asia70 (14 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se rileggi i vari interventi, vedrai che veniva sottolineato che in fondo sia nel matrimonio che nell'attuale rapporto hai scelto un tipo di affettività "particolare"...quasi "amicale" da un certo punto di vista (anche se poi hai detto che con l'attuale sessualmente è tutto ok)...un qualcosa di abbastanza "controllabile" emotivamente...


No beh, riguardo al mio ex questo può essere in parte vero, perchè non c'è mai stata una componente passionale molto forte, anche se poi c'è da dire che le cose si sono evolute  (o involute) così quasi senza che ce ne accorgessimo... Riguardo al mio nuovo compagno invece non direi, la passione è stata da subito molto forte, e ancora oggi sono pazza di lui, e un rapporto molto passionale è di per se stesso meno "controllabile" non trovi?


----------

